
Desktop PC for programming – big budget - alecc
I&#x27;m a freelance developer doing lot of work, and want to loose as little as possible time on:<p>* system loading (Windows)
 * apps loading (mainly visual studio from the bigger ones)
 * compiling
 * starting of my apps
 * running virtual machines for testing apps and doing development on Linux when needed
 * backups, source control<p>My current setup is:<p>* Intel i7-6700K
 * 32 GB Ram
 * AMD Radeon F9 Fury Series
 * Asus - Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
 * NVMe Samsung SSD 950 Pro 512 GB - for system and apps
 * SATA Samsung 850 EVO 512 GB - for virtual machines
 * Some WD 1TB - for before-NAS backups and some stuff<p>So now I&#x27;m thinking, if I can get something faster.<p>My budget is maybe not unlimited, but if I can gain some speed, I can afford it, it&#x27;s my job, I don&#x27;t want to do savings on it.
Obviously if an i9 for over $1000 gives me less than 10% advantage to an $500 worth i7 I may consider the cheaper one.<p>My current options:<p>1) i7-7820X with X299 chipset
 2) i7-7740X with X299 chipset
 3) Wait for i7-8700K, bigger i9 or Ryzen Threadripper?
 4) Some AMD Ryzen?<p>In either case I would like to have two NVMe SSD drives in RAID and 4-channel RAM<p>What of above options would be a reasonable starting point? Is considering my current build and requirements a good time to build a new PC, or better wait what brings 2018?
======
brudgers
My advice, a Dell Precision workstation. Slap in a pair of 22 core Xeons, a
terabyte of RAM, a couple of high end graphics cards, and half a dozen of
whatever drive you want and there's some serious desktop compute.

Even less expensive options (ie. less than $60k) are going to perform
well...and Dell offers new out of box Linux on Precision workstations and
driver support for it.

------
gaspoweredcat
As you're compiling I'd look at the threadripper, the extra cores should pay
dividends

